# Good, free alternatives to Photobucket.



## Vaelarsa (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of any?
Their new system is super clunky and super annoying, but I was just kind of dealing with it.
However, my last straw is that most of their images don't even load for me, any more. And they removed the ability to upload images larger than 1024x768, which makes the site completely useless for layout backgrounds.

*What features I want:*
  - Free. I'm not paying for it.
  - Will keep images / won't get rid of old images / won't close old accounts automatically.
  - Private function / can make gallery or uploads private.
  - Can upload large and tiny images completely at their original size. Preferably with no quality loss.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 12, 2013)

Imgur is the best one I've found.  It takes a bit to figure out where all the functions are (normally the little cog in the top right corner is where you'll find everything you need, including the full sized image).  The will, however, delete images if they don't have at least 1 view every 6 months.  The only way for people to view images to begin with is if you link them to it.  Also you don't even have to sign up to the site.  So, other than the 6mo thing they offer everything else you want.

EDIT:  Also, tumblr can host extremely large images if I remember right.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 12, 2013)

Dropbox is good for all of those things.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 12, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Dropbox is good for all of those things.



The free account only gives you 2GB of space, though.


----------



## Nashida (Apr 12, 2013)

Imgur's okay, I've also used Flickr and Shutterfly for some stuff, the rest tends to go to Tumblr.


----------



## Kaedal (Apr 12, 2013)

For what you're looking for, Imgur seems most suitable. They do flag images without activity for a certain period of time(Six months, I think?) as permissible to be overwritten, but I haven't seen that be an issue yet.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 12, 2013)

I just click-n-drag screencap shit saved to my PC with Gyazo for when I need it/want it online.


----------



## Owlette (Apr 12, 2013)

Imageshack.  My favorite.  You get a ton of space.  Just be careful about uploading adult material, and be sure to select "do not resize" when uploading.  For adult material I use dropbox.

For those suggesting Imgur... you can't upload large files.  It will convert the image to jpg and there will be serious quality loss.


----------



## Kaedal (Apr 12, 2013)

Owlette said:


> Imageshack.  My favorite.  You get a ton of space.  Just be careful about uploading adult material, and be sure to select "do not resize" when uploading.  For adult material I use dropbox.


Imageshack cheaped out one their servers, and I've found they rarely, if ever, provide any acceptable level of performance.


Owlette said:


> For those suggesting Imgur... you can't upload large files.  It will convert the image to jpg and there will be serious quality loss.


Solution? Convert the image to .jpg yourself and avoid some of the quality loss. It's not perfect, but I'd still say it's better. That's of course entirely based on my own experience with Imageshack and Imgur, so I don't know if I've just had some _really_ unfortunate incidents.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 12, 2013)

Owlette said:


> Imageshack.  My favorite.  You get a ton of space.  Just be careful about uploading adult material, and be sure to select "do not resize" when uploading.  For adult material I use dropbox.
> 
> For those suggesting Imgur... you can't upload large files.  It will convert the image to jpg and there will be serious quality loss.



Serious quality loss?  It only takes it down to 80% and I haven't personally noticed the image quality go down.  So long as your file is under 1MB you shouldn't see any big image loss.

EDIT:  Also, when you upload, you have the option to take it at 100% quality instead of 80.  But again I haven't noticed anything really while uploading my large files, but I also keep them under 1MB


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2013)

Imgur says that you can only upload 225 files to a free account, and then it starts bumping them off after that.
It also says that an image must get views within a 6 month period.
Neither of these ideas work well for me, because 225 is a small amount, and I leave files in my accounts for years sometimes without touching them. It's a valuable tool for times when my computer craps out or accidentally deletes stuff, and I can always have a online backup.

Tumblr is extremely limited in how small an image can be. It would show absolutely no thumbnails for a 48x48px icon I uploaded there, just recently. I eventually had to just blow it up to 100x100px, or something.
I don't particularly know about how big an image can be.

I'm using Imageshack right now as an alternative. I just don't like that I have to manually go through and set things to private after they've been uploaded.

Thought about Dropbox. Have no experience with it. Might check it out.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Tumblr is extremely limited in how small an image can be. It would show absolutely no thumbnails for a 48x48px icon I uploaded there, just recently. I eventually had to just blow it up to 100x100px, or something.
> I don't particularly know about how big an image can be.
> 
> Thought about Dropbox. Have no experience with it. Might check it out.



The largest you can upload to Tumblr is 1280px. I imagine you can get around the small image limit by posting a text post, and then uploading the image in that, but I'm not sure as I've never had an image that small. Worth a try though. And you can have private Tumblrs. 

Dropbox is great, you can link stuff to other people, and it's extremely easy to get more space without paying. I have 52GB of space and that's purely from referrals, connecting Twitter and Facebook accounts, and connecting to my university network. You can also install the client on your desktop so you can upload directly to it, as well as create a folder hierarchy as you would on a normal file system. 

How about sta.sh? I haven't used it much but it seems to be a more private version of deviantart.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 14, 2013)

Uhh, http://www.flickr.com/ ?


----------



## probabilitywolf (May 6, 2013)

If you are looking for a website just to STORE pictures and not to BROWSE (I'm not clear on that one) then it is worth making your own thing, putting it on your own website and uploading your pics there. I store my own pics online - no-one deletes them, no-one can find them (without the link) and you still have complete control over your (I assume it is your) work.


----------



## BRN (May 6, 2013)

Hi!  I use Puush. 

It's a program that sits happily on your computer behind the scenes. However, if I hit ctrl-alt-4 I can instantly upload any part of my screen. It automatically puts the direct link into my clipboard, so I can just ctrl-v to use it.

All the images are stored permanently in a private Puush gallery. The links are direct and can be shared to anyone, but images can be set to be Private. You can also delete them by choice, though Puush will never delete them by itself.

Alternatively, I can directly upload a file, which includes pictures, text, or anything.


----------

